
Ask HN: Is React Native good or bad? - loppers92
Pros and cons of React Native, mobile apps with JavaScript is that so good?
======
danielvf
Let me answer that question with a question: Are bananas good or bad?

~~~
candiodari
Entirely reasonable question for the internet. Apparently, they are bad:

[http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/entertainment/a39387/bananas-a...](http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/entertainment/a39387/bananas-
are-the-worst/)

